# Fuji Roubaix Pro v. Trek 1500



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm on the hunt for a new road bike. I just sold my trek 1000 and I'm ready to move up a couple of levels. I've always been pleased with my trek bikes so I started looking at the trek 1500. I like the way it rides, the componentry, and the paint scheme. It has a 999 sticker price. I'm just about sold. 

However, I looked at a Fuji Roubaix Pro last night. It seems to pack a lot of bang for the buck. It has a double 105 drivetrain instead of the triple on the trek, which I like. The big difference is that it has carbon seat stays, unlike the Trek 1500. It's sticker is 949. I just don't know that much about Fuji's reputation.

Does anyone have any experience with Fuji's or any advice on this situation? The one thing that may lead me to stick with the trek is that they might be willing to allow me to use my DA drivetrain and wheelset that I already have and credit it me for those items on the final sale price, which the Fuji people won't.


----------

